# Starting test cypionate cycle



## Jamesruiz123 (Apr 28, 2016)

So my friend gave me a bottle of Testosterone Cypionate 300 mg and I thought I'd might as well do a cycle. I've been thinking about doing it for awhile and I've done some research. The thing is I'm only 22 and I don't want to risk anything to bad right now with anything like deca. I was wondering if I'm at the same risk with a test only cycle? Am I at a big risk with ruining my natural testosterone levels with only one cycle with the proper pct? Im thinking about taking 400 or 500 mg per week. What would you guys recommend for the best pct? Thank you in advance.


----------



## DreamChaser (Apr 28, 2016)

Jamesruiz123 said:


> So my friend gave me a bottle of Testosterone Cypionate 300 mg and I thought I'd might as well do a cycle. I've been thinking about doing it for awhile and I've done some research. The thing is I'm only 22 and I don't want to risk anything to bad right now with anything like deca. I was wondering if I'm at the same risk with a test only cycle? Am I at a big risk with ruining my natural testosterone levels with only one cycle with the proper pct? Im thinking about taking 400 or 500 mg per week. What would you guys recommend for the best pct? Thank you in advance.



300-500 is barely an anabolic dose . Your prolly producing more natty... You8 need to do more research... Stick around a good bopard with a lot of knowledge


----------



## snake (Apr 28, 2016)

What DC said plus if you have a 10 ml bottle, you are only talking 7 weeks and you should know that's too short of a cycle for test cyp if you did your homework. ;-)


----------



## Jamesruiz123 (Apr 28, 2016)

snake said:


> What DC said plus if you have a 10 ml bottle, you are only talking 7 weeks and you should know that's too short of a cycle for test cyp if you did your homework. ;-)



If I decided to do a cycle I would go for at least 10-12 weeks. I'm not looking to get into a serious cycle right from the start. I want to ease into with a beginners cycle. I don't want to get ahead of myself. How much would you guys recommend I take a week?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 28, 2016)

500mg of test is plenty


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 28, 2016)

dont use the gear until u understand everything your doing


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 28, 2016)

500 a week like my mans bb said. U have one bottle? 10ml? You're gonna need more than that for a cycle brother. I would suggest 14 weeks also. 

But u have some more learning to do and you're young. In the end its your decision. Decide wisely.


----------



## bronco (Apr 28, 2016)

How long have you been lifting? How much do you weigh?


----------



## Jamesruiz123 (Apr 28, 2016)

bronco said:


> How long have you been lifting? How much do you weigh?



I've been lifting for a few years now. I weigh 193 right now. Would one cycle have life long effects for me cause of my age?


----------



## Jamesruiz123 (Apr 28, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> 500 a week like my mans bb said. U have one bottle? 10ml? You're gonna need more than that for a cycle brother. I would suggest 14 weeks also.
> 
> But u have some more learning to do and you're young. In the end its your decision. Decide wisely.




Im doing as much research as I can before if I at half decide to do it. That's why I'm asking on here. Do you think I could have life long effects on doing one cycle of test at my age?


----------



## mickems (Apr 28, 2016)

Jamesruiz123 said:


> Im doing as much research as I can before if I at half decide to do it. That's why I'm asking on here. Do you think I could have life long effects on doing one cycle of test at my age?



you can never predict the effects that steroids will do to you, long or short term. it's a risk. and at your age and knowledge, it's probably a higher risk you shouldn't take. I would say don't focus on the cycle. put that energy and motivation in diet and lifting some serious weights.


----------



## Beefcake (Apr 28, 2016)

If he was my friend he would have known to give me more than that and to educate me on how to use it.  Plus how do you know it's real, what does the label say?


----------



## snake (Apr 28, 2016)

Jamesruiz123,
 Only you can decide if you're ready for this but a few things you need to do before you start. Make sure you have enough gear to run 12 weeks at the minimum, 16 weeks would be much better. Have your PCT plan laid out and on hand before you start. Get an AI and dose it very lightly. You will need to get blood work at about 4-5 weeks to check everything and adjust your AI dose if needed. You should also look into hcg and consider this too. 

I want to be perfectly clear about this so listen up. A cycle starts long before you put a needle in your ass. If you can not do the above, you are not ready. It's your body and your choice.


----------



## Jamesruiz123 (Apr 28, 2016)

snake said:


> Jamesruiz123,
> Only you can decide if you're ready for this but a few things you need to do before you start. Make sure you have enough gear to run 12 weeks at the minimum, 16 weeks would be much better. Have your PCT plan laid out and on hand before you start. Get an AI and dose it very lightly. You will need to get blood work at about 4-5 weeks to check everything and adjust your AI dose if needed. You should also look into hcg and consider this too.
> 
> I want to be perfectly clear about this so listen up. A cycle starts long before you put a needle in your ass. If you can not do the above, you are not ready. It's your body and your choice.



Cool thank you for the Advice! Yeah I'm going to do a lot more research before I choose if I want to go through with it or not. Do you know of any good websites I can go look at to learn some more? And do you mind if I write you along the way if I do start for some tips and advice?


----------



## curtisvill (Apr 28, 2016)

You are 22 yo and should not think about steroids for a few more years. You are young and your body is producing a lot of natural testosterone, don't mess that up. Eat a lot of food, lift heavy weights, continue to grow naturally, learn about this lifestyle, and plan on staying natural until you are 26 or 27.


----------



## snake (Apr 28, 2016)

Jamesruiz123 said:


> Cool thank you for the Advice! Yeah I'm going to do a lot more research before I choose if I want to go through with it or not. Do you know of any good websites I can go look at to learn some more? And do you mind if I write you along the way if I do start for some tips and advice?



Well, I'd like to think this site is a good place to learn. Haven't you already learned a lot? 

PM me anytime.


----------



## TheHuck88 (Apr 28, 2016)

You have received some great advice here. We know you will probably do whatever you have your mind made up to do but do not take the effects of steroids lightly. There are alway risk and it is different with everyone. Keep reading and learning.


----------



## thqmas (Apr 28, 2016)

OP, keep learning and reading. For me, the most fun part of this ride is the learning and researching.

In fact, It's like ice cream. 
Take cherry garcia (BnJ), It has like 9-12% cherry in it, all the other 90%~ is, well, plain ice cream. This 12% of cherry makes it "cherry garcia".
Same with steroid use, it's 12% or so actual steroid use, the rest is research, reading, learning. The 12% percent actually makes it steroid use. 

Now look, if you don't like researching and learning new stuff, why will you use steroids? It's like not loving ice cream but eating the cherry garcia for the cherries.

Bottom line, you need to feel you matured into using steroids, not that you accidentally got a vial and now you research just to use it a safely as possible. Enjoy the learning process, I assure you, it's the best part of the dark side.

edit: ....did I just make an allusion to a Ben and Jerrys ice cream?? Man, I'm so deep today.


----------

